

Mike Judge's Silicon Valley show in production - cmod
http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/show_story.php?id=28892

======
DanielRibeiro
Reading this, I fear that Steven Blank is right on his _When SV Went
Hollywood_ [1]:

[1]
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7hmjdkj3xn55bau/When%20SV%20Went%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7hmjdkj3xn55bau/When%20SV%20Went%20Hollywood.pptx)

~~~
citizenkeys
Yeah... However, Mike Judge gave us the cult classic "Office Space". Also
Beavis & Butt-Head.

